# 1941 girls schwinn



## gmt1608 (May 29, 2013)

Here I purchased a girls bike for my girlfriend for mothers day at a local auction house. Purchase price was right for me to do a restoration on it. The stencil kit I ordered was more than the bike . My question is what year is it?  Serial number is H19828. From my research it was made Jan of 1941. What I find interesting is the paint job is like that of a 1940 from the Schwinn catalogs. I posted a picture of it and of the catalog from that era. Should I repaint the way it is or like the catalog in '41. Thank you for any information in advance.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2013)

Looks to be in pretty nice shape. How bout just cleaning it up,waxing & polishing it up a bit? Bet it would come out nice.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 29, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks to be in pretty nice shape. How bout just cleaning it up,waxing & polishing it up a bit? Bet it would come out nice.




Totally agree!!!.. Leave it be.. its a Nice reverse paint scheme going on.. Maybe touch up the pin striping on the fender but thats it... You dont see many reverse colors


----------



## gmt1608 (May 29, 2013)

Lot of rust thru on the paint and wheels to be polished up. lil woman says she wants it to look like new since she never had a bike and had to walk to school up hill both ways jk  so the reverse paint is rare that's cool


----------



## gmt1608 (May 30, 2013)

Here's a picture of how rusty it is along with the head badge


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 30, 2013)

*1940 vs 1941 pattern*

The picture of your bike and picture # 3 are both 1941. The green bike in picture # 2 is a 1940.
 The "Wing" pattern on the tank had an upward wing in '39 & '40 as can bee seen on the green bike, from '41 on the pattern changed
to the downward wing. So, your bike is a '41 , and the tank pattern is correct for your bike.............Wayne


----------



## daved66 (May 30, 2013)

I agree, clean, get some rust off, and redo all bearings.  great patina on that bike.

getting rust off is tricky,  I used a very fine scotchbrite pad with wd 40, and gently rubbed it out as best as possible,
then several coats of wax.   yours may be a bit rustier, but it's original. as long as it rides good, it is all you need


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 30, 2013)

daved66 said:


> I agree, clean, get some rust off, and redo all bearings.  great patina on that bike.
> 
> getting rust off is tricky,  I used a very fine scotchbrite pad with wd 40, and gently rubbed it out as best as possible,
> then several coats of wax.   yours may be a bit rustier, but it's original. as long as it rides good, it is all you need




Mothers paint polish n wax removes rust color from paint


----------



## daved66 (May 30, 2013)

I will try the mothers.  the bike I used the scotchbrite on was rustier then avarage.
came out stunning though.   

thanks for the tip


----------



## abe lugo (May 30, 2013)

use Brass wool, not a scotbrite pad, nice bike.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 14, 2013)

*Killer 1941 for 2 reasons*

Your bike has the hard to find GOTHIC fenders and what looks t be an Aluminum light.

What did you score it for?   Nice one!


----------

